

Adobe needs to kill Flash once and for all - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2015/04/adobe-needs-to-kill-flash-once-and-for.html

======
vezycash
A bad programmer would find a way to write an unsafe, bug ridden program
regardless of the programming language's safety features - even Haskell.

Kill flash, kill flash and your browser will still freeze with rouge
JavaScript/html5 animations.

At least with flash, you can easily turn it off without losing 20%
functionality on most sites. Turn off JavaScript and you would lose more than
80% usability on most sites including Facebook.

Btw, in early 2000's sites were going crazy with flash only sites. The same is
happening right now - sites that won't work if JavaScript is turned off.

If Adobe kills flash, your browser will still crash, use 100% CPU. Hence won't
change a thing. In fact would be worse because you can't turn it off.

~~~
agumonkey
The progressive degradation / enhancement trend has definitely faded away.
Nowadays it's far too often all (js) or nothing.

~~~
vezycash
Flash on mobile would have worked - even on iPhone but it didn't for a few
simple business reasons.

Control - Jobs wanted every semblance of an "app" to go through the app store.
Flash would have wrestled control of the iPhone from Apple. Summary - with
this view, Jobs advocated HTML simply because it was crippled.

I couldn't pull out better arguments for the ffg: 1\. cost - using bigger
batteries and cpu would have solved the problem. 2\. Reflow - flash apps
written for desktop wouldn't look good on mobile.

At the end of the day, companies spin announcement to suit their own
(unannounced) agendas.

------
jleahy
Wow you have to subscribe to their mailing list to view any page on that blog,
that's pretty unpleasant.

~~~
davidgerard
Now if it was a blog post "Google needs to kill lightboxes once and for all"
...

------
orf
I don't have flash installed at all. I don't miss it, there are a few sites
that require it for some stuff (Facebook I'm looking at you) but in general I
haven't missed it. Good riddance.

